# I think I know, but....



## eroc23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Not sure what this one is. I, regretably when I got in this hobby, chose from 'mixed african cichlid' tank at the LFS. When I got this one, along with two others, they were about 1" and had a gray/brown marble color to them. Well, about two years into it, they grew to about 4", which is fine for the rest of my tank, everyone is getting along. Then this one shot out to 8" and went on to devour the rest of my tank. Only a few are left 










I think I have narrowed it down to the Nimbochromis family, but can't zero in on anything more specific. I might be wrong all together.

It just amazes me that the two others that I bought with him never grew past 4" and this one is destroying my tank. He doesn't even have the marbling anymore so he just looks like a boring freshwater fish.

As well, if anyone wants him....he's all yours. He's about 3 years old.

I really want to clear out my 'starter' tank and go into a species tank. I can't outright kill them (or even let the water quality go), but I am really tired of this bully.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

its prly a livingstoni from the looks it could be crossed with something


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

It looks more like a Fusco...

Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks a little like my male fusco in shape, but he never had coloration like that. Hybrid I thinks.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

it looks like a cross more than anything it would be showing more blue in the face if it was a pure fusco. He said it is 3 years old so its not a juvie.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is either a livingstoni, or polystigma. They can be very similar as adult males, the key being the subadult colouring. Were they large patches, or more dots?


----------



## eroc23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> It is either a livingstoni, or polystigma. They can be very similar as adult males, the key being the subadult colouring. Were they large patches, or more dots?


It was definitely large patches. He used to turn black when in aggressive mode, then the patches would come back when he was calm. Now, this is the way he looks 100% of the time.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was some type of hybrid considering where I got him from.

Do LFS take fish this old/size, even if I offer it for free? I've never had any dealings with LFS before.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

..... I am glad it isn't in any of my tanks...


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Then its a livingstoni but it looks like it could be crossed with something.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks pretty normal for an adult livingstonii/polystigma to me, nice one too. As Fogelhund said their adult coloration is very similar and nothing like their juvenile coloration. An adult male is typically mostly reddish brown with some blue tinting around the head.


----------

